# Maytag washer spin cycle problems.



## billmac (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a maytag washer that doesn't always spin out properly. When it gets to the spin cycle, a burning smell comes from the motor. If I turn it off and let it cool down, when I turn it on it spins out fine. This mostly happens on the last spin, not the first one.

Yesterday I ran it empty several times and it made it through each time, but it still smells hot in the motor area. When it spins, it seems to spin freely. There doesn't seem to be anything wrong with the belts or couplers.

This washer has been stored in a barn for a few years and there is some evidence of rust around the motor.

Obviously I think it is the motor, but I'm wondering if someone thinks I've missed something.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

This mostly happens on the last spin, not the first one.
*So it's not a very heavy overload.*


This washer has been stored in a barn for a few years and there is some evidence of rust around the motor.
*Maybe a bearing has frozen?*

*Check the start/run cap if it has one or*
*Bad motor or *
*increased mechanical load during the spin cycle on a good motor or*
*the motor failed because of increased mechanical load during the spin cycle.*

*Appliance parts places sometimes sell repair books, e.g., *
*http://www.triblesapplianceparts.com/AB1935000/webpage.cfm?WebPage_ID=1&DID=11*


----------

